# Scotland's First People



## Rosemary (Apr 23, 2009)

Scotland's First People Left Behind Big Game Toolkit
  Jennifer Viegas, Discovery News

*[FONT=&quot]April 10, 2009[/FONT]* -- Archaeologists have just identified the oldest evidence for humans in Scotland, a fairly sophisticated 14,000-year-old toolkit that may have been used to hunt and prepare big game from the region.
  Scientists unearthed the prehistoric tools in a field at Howburn Farm, Elsrickle, South Lanarkshire, in the southern part of Scotland.
Scotland's First People Left Behind Big Game Toolkit: Discovery News


----------



## Waziwig (Apr 23, 2009)

Mmm.  I saw a program a while ago about Doggerland, and the landbridge between the north of england and denmark/saxony.  Trawler ships have netted mamoth, lion and even hippo bones in their nets, and FINALLY someone's mapping the entire stretch of the north sea with ground penetrating radar.  THAT would be an interesting setting!


----------

